#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ماذا تعرف عن البهائين؟ اقرا الموضوع .. هاااام

## نوسة

الموضوع هام وخطير من هم البهائيون؟ وهل هم مسلمين؟ والى اى شىء يدعو دينهم؟؟ 

البهائين موجودين فى مصر من اكتر من مائة عام.. ويبلغ عدد هؤلاء المنحرفين فى 

مصر وحدها سبعة الاف!!! 

واكبر طائفة موجوده فى الهند وفلسطين وجنوب افريقيا وامريكا وغيرها 

ومن الغريب ان لهذه الطائفة ممثل لها فى الامم المتحدة!!( فيكتور دى أرخو) 

وفى اليونسيف وحقوق الانسان!! 

بدات القصه بان ادعى رجل من ايران ان الله قد حل فى شخصه وسمى نفسه 

البهاء فالله عندهم هو هذا البهاء ولهذا سموا البهائيون. 

وفسر هذا الشخص سورة يوسف بطريقة مختلفة وه ان يوسف هو الحسين والشمس والقمر 

هم فاطمة الزهراء بنت محمد ومحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام والاحد عشر كوكبا 

هم ائمة الحق فى ام الكتاب. 

وساعد الانجليز البهائين لانهم اعترفوا ان فلسطين من حق اليهود لانها ارض 


الميعادكما ساعدتهم اسرائيل وعفتهم من الضرائب 

أهم مبادىء البهائيين... 

نبذ كل القيود الاسلامية 

المساواة بين البشر 

عدم السماح بالتعدد لاكثر من زوجتين 

مباح الزواج من الاقارب والمحرمات 

منع الطلاق نهائيا الا بسبب عدم المقدرة الجنسية 

ليس هناك عدة للمطلقة 

عقوبة الزنى دفع تسعة مثاقيل ذهب 

عدم وجود عقوبة للواط اى محلل 

لا يوجد مايسمى نجاسة حتى البول والبراز والخنزير والكلب 

مباح لديهم لبس الحرير والذهب والفضة 

منع الوعظ على المنابر 

الصلوات ثلاثة فقط صبح وعصر ومغرب وكل منهم ثلاث ركعات واذا صليت احدهم غنتك 

عن صلاة الباقى 

لا صلاة للجماعة الا على الميت فقط والصلاة عندهم فردية والتكبير عندهم تقول ( 

الله البهى) استغفرك ربى 

الغسل مرة فى الاسبوع وفى الصيف تغسل الارجل كل يوم !! وفى الشتاء كل تالات ايام 

والغسل بماء الورد ولا يذكرون غسيل الوجه فقط الارجل 

القبلة هى بيت البهاء فى عكا او قبره !!! 

والبهاء نفسه لا يصلى!! لانه هو القبلة وهو تجسيد للاله!!؟؟ 

الصيام 19 يوم فقط والشهور 19 شهر والشهر 19 يوم 

الصيام من الفجر الى المغرب.. الانقطاع عن الطعام والشراب ولكن محلل له 

مباشرة زوجته!!! 

يعفى من الصيام:الحامل والمريض والمسافر والعجوز والكسلان!!!!!!! 

الصيام يبدا من سن 11 الى 42 سنه فقط 

الحج يكون الى بيت البهاء فى بغداد ولكن العراقيون هدموه فاصبحوايحجون الى 

عكابفلسطين. 

ويحرمون الحجاب تماما!! 

ها ماذا بعد ان قرأتها؟؟ ما رايكم ؟؟ هل هم مسلمين؟؟ ولما تتدخل امريكا 

لتجبر مصر بالسماح لهم بممارسة شعائرهم وبناء مايسمى بالمجمع ليباشروا فيه 

دينهم... تدخل سافر فى شئوننافعلا الى اختشوا ماتوا 

احذروا شبابنا واعرفوا من هم البهائيين؟؟ ومن هم اعداءنا؟؟ 


منقول من حديث للشيخ طنطاوى وموضوع من مجلة نصف الدنيا.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلاااااااا نوسة
حمدالله على سلامتك
وعودة حميدة بموضوع دسم
والحمد لله أن الإسلام دين الصراط المستقيم
وهو دين الفطرة
فكل من يحاول أن يخرج عن المنهج يأتى بأشياء عجيبة ولا تتفق مع المنطق ولا الفطرة
فإذا خرج أحدهم وقال أنه الباب (أى الباب الذى يوصل إلى الله)
وأن تابعه فلان الفلانى هو باب الباب(أى أنه هو الذى يوصل إليه ومن ثم يمكن الوصول إلى الله)
فلا يستحق إلا السخرية والتهكم

----------


## محمد فاروق

انا شايف عضوة شكلها مش غريب عليا
تطلع مين دى يامحمد ؟؟؟؟ تطلع مين ؟؟؟

اه دى نوسة !!!! نوسة ... نوسة مين؟؟؟

خلاص خلاص افتكرت 

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا نوسة 

ويارب عودة بدون انقطاع

الصراحة الموضوع هام جدا وان كنت لم لم اسمع عنه تفصيلا الا اليوم

مشكورة على النقل

محمد فاروق

----------


## alaahedya

السلام عليكم  ورحمه الله وبركاته
 هلا الاخت المباركه نوسه
حديثك جميل عن طائفه من ارزل طوائف الشيعه
 وهم خرجوا من تحت عباءى الشيعه
ولكنهم وطيه بين الاسلام والنصرانيه واليهوديه والمجوسيه
 فهم يطبقون جميع الشرائع (سلاطه جرجير)
واذا ذكرنا انه منذ فجر الاسلام ما ضاعت دوله من المسلمين اما النصارى الا كان الشيعه متواجدين بها لعلمتى
لماذا تريد اميركا انتشار شعائر الشيعه والنصيريه والبهائيه والعلويه والصوفيه
وكل مكروه يعلمون ان المسلمين يرفضون النصرانيه واليهوديه والمجوسيه والبوذيه 
فيدخلون لك من باب اها نحن مسلمين وحبين فماذا تقولون؟ على شرط ان كل مذهب ينافى الكتاب والسنه وهذا هو الاسلام المطلوب
كما يطالبنا به المخرجين والمفكرين والباحثين وبعدين انا نفسى اقف لحظه امام الباحثين 
كلمه باحث تكون من خلال بحث علمى بحت وهؤلاء الذين يحصلون على الالقاب مجانا باحث فيما يبحث؟
عن فضائح وفكر شاذ لم يأت به احد قبله ولن ينتفع به احد بعده
 ومفكر اى انه يفكر ومن دونه من الناس ليس عنده عقل
 ولما تكون انت واللى زيك باحث ومفكر راجل زى انيس منصور ده لما يتقال عنه عبقرى ومفكر وباحث  يبقى احمد زويل ده ايه؟
يعنى طلع علينا رعاع القوم ووضعوهم بعدما شوهوا صوره الاسلام للمسلمين ويقولك عليهم صفوة المجتمع 
ولو ترون البحث العلمى الحق بالتليفزيون والسينما خرافه فتى
السينما لم تنصف اى عمل عن العلوم والتكنولوجيا وهذا ينافى الين
فهذا نور الشريف وفريق عمله بالرقص مع الشيطان صور العالم يتعاطى مواد مخدره تهيىء له الهلوسه
وهذا ايضا حسين فهمى وفريقه صور بجرى الوحوش الطب والعلم على انه نجح مع القرد وكدبه نع بنى ادم
 فماذا ننتظر ؟
وهؤلاء اخوانى المسلمين يتبرئوا من مسلمين سنه ويقلون عنهم ارهابيون 
ويتخذوا النصارى اخوانا وقد حذرهم الله من هذا
 ملحوظه اشكر الشيخ طنطاوى الذى وضع لنا المعلومه العامه اليوم وعسى ان نظل على قولنا هذا فى خلال ال 5 سنوات القادمين
 والحمد لله رب العالمين
          علاء الدين

----------


## نوسة

الاخوة الاعزاء والاحباب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ناصر
مومان
علاء الدين

اولا شكرااا لمروركم وفعلا الموضوع هام وانا تانى مرة اقرأ عن هذة الطائفة 
ثانيا اشكركم على الترحيب بى وبأذت الله احاول اكون متواجدة ولو لساعات قليلة بس اكيد هكون فاضية اكتر كمان شهر مش هتلاقونى غير متواجدة
اشكركم

----------


## ابن البلد

*شكرا يا نوسه 
بس مش عارف هو موضوع للمناقشة ولا موضوع تحذيري يكون مكانه قاعة لقاءات في حب الله*

----------


## شادي الفلسطيني

شكرأ للخت نوسه عل طرحها لهذا الموضوع الهام  ::  
اردت فقط  ان اصحح معلومه لديكي هي ان مقام البهائين المزعوم هو في مدينة حيفا وليس في عكا كما ذكرتي
اردت ان اضيف بأن هذا المقام يحظى بحمايه اسرائليه وقد خصصة دولة اسرائيل مبلغ من ميزانيتها لصيانة هذا المقام الزعوم وابناء هذه الطائفه ينالون حقوق مثلهم مثل اليهود من دولتهم اسرائيل!
وبالنسبه لما ذكرتيه بما يتعلق بالامم التحده فمن يرضي اسرائيل وامها الولايات المتحده فينال مثل هذا واكثر فلا تستغربو 
وفلسطين بريئه كل البرائه من هذه الطائفه المشكوك اصلأ بها مثلها مثل "جزء" من الطائفه الدرزيه التي يشرك بعض ابناءها بالجيش الاسرائيلي ويشاركون بالمجازر التي يقوم بها السفاح شارون

----------


## أسد

> شكرأ للخت نوسه عل طرحها لهذا الموضوع الهام  
> اردت فقط ان اصحح معلومه لديكي هي ان مقام البهائين المزعوم هو في مدينة حيفا وليس في عكا كما ذكرتي
> اردت ان اضيف بأن هذا المقام يحظى بحمايه اسرائليه وقد خصصة دولة اسرائيل مبلغ من ميزانيتها لصيانة هذا المقام الزعوم وابناء هذه الطائفه ينالون حقوق مثلهم مثل اليهود من دولتهم اسرائيل!
> وبالنسبه لما ذكرتيه بما يتعلق بالامم التحده فمن يرضي اسرائيل وامها الولايات المتحده فينال مثل هذا واكثر فلا تستغربو 
> وفلسطين بريئه كل البرائه من هذه الطائفه المشكوك اصلأ بها مثلها مثل "جزء" من الطائفه الدرزيه التي يشرك بعض ابناءها بالجيش الاسرائيلي ويشاركون بالمجازر التي يقوم بها السفاح شارون


مفكرة الإسلام: بدأت وفود طائفة البهائية الضالة في الحج إلى ضريحي [الباب] و[البهاء] بمدينة حيفا الفلسطينية حيث يدفن مؤسس ديانتهم التي خرجت من رحم المذهب الشيعي عام 1260ه تحت رعاية الاحتلال البريطاني واليهودية العالمية بهدف إفساد العقيدة الإسلامية وتفكيك وحدة المسلمين.
وحسب القناة السابعة [الإسرائيلية] يتوجه أتباع الديانة البهائية إلى الحدائق المنتشرة بمنطقة البهجة في حيفا وهم يتلون الكلمات التي ألفها [بهاء الله] الذي أمر السلطان العثماني بنفيه مع أتباعه وأتباع سلفه [الباب] إلى عكا.
وزعم [الباب] في أول الأمر أنه نبي ثم زعم أنه إله من دون الله، ويعتقد البهائيون أن الباب هو الذي خلق كل شيء بكلمته, ويقولون بالحلول والاتحاد والتناسخ وخلود الكائنات, كما يقولون بنبوة بوذا وكنفوشيوس وبراهما وزرادشت وغيرهم من حكماء الهند والصين والفرس الأوائل.
ويشار إلى أن البهائيين يوافقون اليهود والنصارى في القول بصلب المسيح كما يؤولون القرآن تأويلات باطنية ليتوافق مع مذهبهم.
ويتركز البهائيون في إيران وقليل منهم في العراق وسوريا ولبنان وفلسطين المحتلة التي يتخذون منها مقرًا رئيسًا لهم، وكذلك لهم وجود في مصر حيث أغلقت محافلهم بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 263 لسنة 1960 م، وعلى الرغم من ذلك تحاول الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الضغط على مصر كي تسمح للبهائيين بإعادة فتح مقراتهم بشكل علني

نقلا من الموقع الإخباري الإسلامي - مفكرة الإسلام -


http://www.islammemo.cc



الشكر كل الشكر لأختنا نووووووووسة

----------


## نجمة سماء

*شكرا لك اختي نوسه على طرحك مثل هذا الموضوع المهم 
دمت طيبة*

----------


## نوسة

الاعزاء ابن البلد
شادى الفلسطيتى
اســــــــــــــــــد
نجمة سما
اولا يا ابن البلد انا وضعتة هنا علشان الكل يقرااااااااااااااااااة وياخد بالة
شادى الحقيقة انا قريتة كدة ومعرفش مكانهم الخقيقى فين انا قريتة فى مجلة نصف الدنيا
اســـــــــــــد شكراااااااااااااااا لاضافتك
نجمة سما شكراااااااااااااا لمرورك ودمتى اطيب

----------


## khaled555

*الا لعنة الله على كل الفئات الضالة الكافرة المضللة
اللهم عليك بهم فانهم لا يعجزونك*

----------


## alqadi2002

*شكرا لك....*

----------


## atef mohamed

الأخت نوسة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة نشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وإن شاء الله سوف أرسل لكى تكملة صحيحة من كتب التراث التى تحدثت عن جذور الصوفية المنتمية إليهم جماعة البهائيين.
وأخيراَ أشكرك على إهتمامك بمثل هذه الموضوعات الجميلة والتى غائبة عن عيون وقكر الناس
الراسل / الصدبق : عاطف محمد سيد أحمد 
البريد الأليكترون
abu_marium@yahoo.com

----------


## altayb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكى يا نوسى على طرحك المميز 
فعلا فى التوقيت ده بالذات عايزين نكون صاحيين على شان نعرف كل طائفه على حقيقتها 
خصوصا البهائيين والشيعة والمعتزله وصوفيه هذا الزمن
شكرا ليكى وبارك الله فيكى

----------


## atef mohamed

سيدى :
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وصلتنى رسالتكم الكريمة لكن....
أنا لم أقصد أن أطرح الموضوع للمناقشة لكنى أردت أولاَ أن أهنئ الأخت نوسسة على هذا الموضوع القيم وأدعمها بمعلومات أكثر من هذه الناحية ولم أقصد أن أفتح باب المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع 
وشكراَ
الراسل / عاطف 
abu_marium@yaoo.com

----------


## نوسة

الاخوة الاعزاء 
خالد 555
القاضى 2002
عاطف محمد
الطيب
شكرا لمروركم واضافتكم  ولعلنا نتنبة لما يحدث حولنا واحنا ولا هنا 
انا لقيت ناس كتير متعرفش عنهم اى معلومة ولا اى شىء
المهم اننا كلنا نستفيد
شكراااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*الحمد لله الذى هدانا نعمة الاسلام
وكفى بها من نعمة
ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
وانا اشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
هناك حركات كثيرة ياابنتى اسلامية
لكنها لا تمت الى الاسلام بصله
سلمت يدك ياابنتى لهذا الموضوع
الجميل القيم وبارك الله فيك
*

----------


## نوسة

الجميلة ماما زوزو
مرورك الجميل محبب لقلبى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبجد نفسى اعرفك اكتر 
بس من محبة واخترام الجميع لحضرتك احبتتك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا لكلماتك ارائعة

----------

